# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Firmware Ver 1.58 release (2011-11-10

## seffari

*GPGDragon Box Firmware 1.58 Beta release*  ** * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * important:*  * This Firmware add New Mstar Pinfind function,and we Have confidence 98% Mstar pinfind and Ver Fast(No need hold the power key)*

----------

